# 15000 mile service? What is to be done?



## Digitalkid (Apr 15, 2008)

hi people.
great to come across this forum. Love the enthusiasm.
I have an Eos 2.0 T which is hitting 15000 miles. I got a mail from my dealer saying its up for the 15000 mile service. What exactly does the 15000 mile service consist of?
I got an oil change done at 14,500 so what else do they do on the 15K? I wanna make sure my car is in good condition but at the same time dont wanna get ripped off for nothing.
thanks much
Prat


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 15000 mile service? What is to be done? (Digitalkid)*

That info should be listed in your service manual - I can't remember off hand.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 15000 mile service? What is to be done? (Digitalkid)*

The 15,000 mile service is requested by the dealer. The owner's manual I have says 5k and 10k for the first two services and every 10k thereafter. You can do the every 5k if you feel that your car falls under severe driving conditions. If your dealer did the oil change and you want to do the 15k service the dealer wants, ask them if they can deduct the oil change from the price. The 15k service price should be close in price to your 10k service as they do most of the same things. If your dealer is like mine, they should have a list of what is done at each service point posted somewhere in the service department waiting area. The big thing to check between maintenance points is oil levels and tire wear. Also you can watch your brake rotors for usual wear.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: 15000 mile service? What is to be done? (cb391)*

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought the 10K interval after 10,000 KM was standard and for severe driving duty anyways. I thought the 5K interval was a dealer thing, trying to pull in more business. 
I know the oil change debate has been done before here, with comments ranging from "I follow the service manual interval" to "10K is too long, doing it every 5K is cheap insurance". 
To me, beyond the oil changes, none of the other stuff needs to be checked that often. I don't drive me Eos enough to have it serviced more than once a year, anyways.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: 15000 mile service? What is to be done? (ashbinder)*

Actually outside the US VW recommends is 8km, 16km and every 16km thereafter (US is 5,000 miles, 10,000 miles and every 10,000 miles thereafter). In my owner's booklets it says to change oil more often if you do a lot of short distance driving, drive a lot of stop and go, drive in dusty conditions or drive a lot at subfreezing temps. I would guess they refer to this as severe conditions. The 15,000 mile service is one to make the dealer money and serves to help the owner if the owner of the car is less than diligent with maintenance. There are those out there who only put gas in their cars and drive and only take the car in for service when the car dies.


----------



## Digitalkid (Apr 15, 2008)

thanks guys.
Like I said, I did a oil change very recently so I'll hold off on the 15K miles. I'll get the brake rotors checked by the way.
thanks


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

My 15K mi service notification has appeared (400 mi to go as of now). I called the dealership and they said that all they do is an oil change at the price of $60.00 US.
I'm assuming that I could go else where to get it done cheaper. I have a Mr. Good Lube right down the street from my office. 
If I go there, will that void some sort of warranty? Will I still have to go back to the dealership to have the service notification turned off? And if I do go to the local shop, what's the oil I should tell them to use (my manual's in the car, it's raining out and i'm feeling quite lazy on a monday).
Thanks!


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*

The only way they can void warranty is if they put in the wrong oil or filter or don't get the oil drain sealed up. The oil must meet VW standard 502.00. My dealer uses Castrol Syntec 5W40. Even if the oil change place does it, I don't think they will be all that much cheaper. The oil generally is 5-6 bucks a quart and you need almost 5quarts. My Dealer has 15k mile service as well, but costs as much as the the 10k service ($150). You can also turn off the light yourself. The directions are in the owner's manual and takes less than 30 seconds to do.


----------



## MarkAlan (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (cb391)*

If the Eos computer works like the 2006 Passat, your 15K service is showing up because the dealer didn't reset the service interval at the 10K service. 
The computer is set out of the factory at 5K intervals and the dealer is supposed to update this to 10K at the 10K service.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (MarkAlan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkAlan* »_If the Eos computer works like the 2006 Passat, your 15K service is showing up because the dealer didn't reset the service interval at the 10K service. 
The computer is set out of the factory at 5K intervals and the dealer is supposed to update this to 10K at the 10K service.

This is what needed to be done-- in fact, for the Eos Maintenance schedule, they are supposed to update the interval.
My dealer forgot, and I had them update it. First they said "it needs a 15k service" then looked at their chart and said "oh wait, that's the XYZ (some other model)"
The dealer might still recommend extra maintenance-- I guess it depends on how rough you treat it.
I let mine rotate my tires at the 5k checkup too, but no improper wear was found, so I guess it _was overkill_.
William


----------

